# 2015 Duramax is Ordered



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Friday I ordered my new 2015 GMC Denali 3500 SRW 4x4. Looking at about 6-8 weeks before delivery.

I am curious who else has ordered a 2015 duramax, either Chevy or GMC and how long it took to receive, if you have even received it yet since they just started hitting the dealers a couple weeks ago.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL..


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> LOL..


Say What  LOL.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't think cgmorgan was telling a joke


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I think DSL PWRs hatin. Cgmo is as legitimate farm and ranch country as they come. Gonna be a bad *** diesel rig Grant even if its not a Ford. Lol 

Fixed that 6.7 450 here a couple of months back and it actually pulls and runs like a truck. Sure you don't want to cancel your order on that rig and save about 50k? Lol


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

utap1 said:


> I don't think cgmorgan was telling a joke


I didn't think I was either.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> I think DSL PWRs hatin. Cgmo is as legitimate farm and ranch country as they come. Gonna be a bad *** diesel rig Grant even if its not a Ford. Lol
> 
> Fixed that 6.7 450 here a couple of months back and it actually pulls and runs like a truck. Sure you don't want to cancel your order on that rig and save about 50k? Lol


Ha. I dunno yet. I'll shoot you a text, depending on delivery of the new truck I may need a tow rig pretty quick.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I am a ford guy but I do love the Duramax's 

I think you will love it and when I ordered my F350 it took about 6 Weeks


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

You're gonna love it


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

We have 13 duramax's. Only problems we have are brakes and fuel filters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Got a call from the dealer and the truck was finished up at the factory last week. Should be at the dealership on Monday. Should be able to pick it up Tuesday or Wednesday next week.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

thats awesome, congrats!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Post up some pics of the new ride...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Post up some pics of the new ride...


Yes, please do. I saw a brand new Black Dually yesterday, man that was a sharp truck!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

The truck should be in any day now. It was supposed to be at the dealer last Monday but the weather delayed the shipping on the railcar. As of Thursday it was at the railyard in San Antonio, hopefully the next day or so it will be at the dealer.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Truck arrived at the dealership this afternoon. Getting a bedliner and gooseneck in the morning and hopefully I can pick it up tomorrow afternoon and get some pics posted of it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice. Any word on your work schedule for next month?


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> Nice. Any word on your work schedule for next month?


Not yet. I will let you know as soon as I find out.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Went to get the truck afternoon but the gooseneck wasn't finished yet. I got a couple pics though.

I should have it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## HOU Razorback (Feb 21, 2014)

Do they not put 4x4 decals on the new ones? 

Congrats though, that is one good looking truck!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

HOU Razorback said:


> Do they not put 4x4 decals on the new ones?
> 
> Congrats though, that is one good looking truck!


They do. It's a dealer installed option. I told them to leave them off for now. Depending on if I like it or not I may put them on later.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Finally got the truck delivered to me this afternoon.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Did they find a good place for the DEF tank or is it still behind the right step?


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Jay Baker said:


> Did they find a good place for the DEF tank or is it still behind the right step?


DEF tank location did not change


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Sharp looking truck. Congrats. 

Still don't understand why Chevy/GMC have so much space from the top the tire to the bottom of the wheel well lip on the rear axle.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Did not notice until you said that about top of tire and wheel well. Looks like front bumper is not lined up with front fender. I almost bought 2014 chevy hd3500 4x4 long bed today. I just could not agree on price.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

printman said:


> Did not notice until you said that about top of tire and wheel well. *Looks like front bumper is not lined up with front fender.* I almost bought 2014 chevy hd3500 4x4 long bed today. I just could not agree on price.


thats just the fender flare


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I like it. Looks like I will be getting a 2015 Chevy LTZ long bed soon. I drove it last night and just wanted to sleep on it. Well here it is 4:50 am and I am up. Guess I could not sleep in because I was thinking about it.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations! That's a great looking truck. I was hoping they would have found a new location for the DEF tank also. I don't like the location on my 2012 but it's still one heck of a truck.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Did they increase the room in the cab, most importantly the back seat? I know compared to a Ford the backseat of my 08 is really cramped; not that I ride back there but my boys are getting older and legs are getting longer.

BTW, nice truck!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

They put the fill hole for def under the hood? That is horrible. Not only does the def tank look horrible hanging down like it does but to fill it would be a pain in the ***. Smh


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

bobbyoshay said:


> They put the fill hole for def under the hood? That is horrible. Not only does the def tank look horrible hanging down like it does but to fill it would be a pain in the ***. Smh


it's actually not bad.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> Did they increase the room in the cab, most importantly the back seat? I know compared to a Ford the backseat of my 08 is really cramped; not that I ride back there but my boys are getting older and legs are getting longer.
> 
> BTW, nice truck!


Yes they did increase the room in the back seat, much more room back there than my grandpas '08


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

bobbyoshay said:


> They put the fill hole for def under the hood? That is horrible. Not only does the def tank look horrible hanging down like it does but to fill it would be a pain in the ***. Smh


DEF fill is under the hood. It may not be the most convenient location, but I wouldn't say that it it horrible. I am not a huge fan of the DEF tank hanging down, but once the amp research steps are released for these trucks I will have me a set and that will cover the tank a little bit.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

so you have to pop the hood to fill the def? that could get old.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

youre already in there for an oil change LOL


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

so you only have to fill up on def every 8-10k miles?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Depended on how I drove and how much I was pullin. I don't worry about it anymore . I would top it off when I changed oil regardless. When truck was under warranty I was anal about oil change intervals but missed a couple time and would need to fill it up. Wasn't too bad. Spousal unit even did it a couple times.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Guess I should mention, I was changing oil at 5k


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Picked mine up yesterday. Went in saw it and bought it. Nice truck.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I put factory steps on and tinted front windows. I went out in some mud today and tried my 4 wheel drive. All is good. 2 people have asked if it was a gas engine because it is so quiet.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

printman said:


> I put factory steps on and tinted front windows. I went out in some mud today and tried my 4 wheel drive. All is good. 2 people have asked if it was a gas engine because it is so quiet.


Good looking truck!

I will be putting the amp research steps on my truck as soon as they come out for it. I need to get my windows tinted also, I just haven't had time to do it yet. These engines are very quiet, especially in the cab.


----------

